# corner gun cabinet plans



## mommom (Sep 17, 2011)

can anyone help me get plans for a corner gun cabinet. My grandson needs them to do his senior project and we can not find any. please help.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This may help http://lumberjocks.com/projects/8051

Maybe he could modify this http://www.plansnow.com/corcabnt.html


----------

